# Pool deck



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm having a heck of a time finding anything to stick to pool deck. It has behr solid concrete stain on it, no sealer, just a few years old. We pressurewashed then used H&C concrete stain (dark color). A few days later they tell me its scratching up. So we pressurewashed it up put a primer down, H&C again. Didn't work. Pressure wash again primer and paint comes up "what a mess" Switched to Behr 1part Epoxy 24 hrs later scrapable again. I'm goin to wait a week and check the epoxy again. ANY Suggestions????????????????????????


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1656&highlight=pool+deck

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=897&highlight=pool+deck

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=96&highlight=pool+deck


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding anything to stick to pool deck. It has behr solid concrete stain on it, no sealer, just a few years old. We pressurewashed then used H&C concrete stain (dark color). A few days later they tell me its scratching up. So we pressurewashed it up put a primer down, H&C again. Didn't work. Pressure wash again primer and paint comes up "what a mess" Switched to Behr 1part Epoxy 24 hrs later scrapable again. I'm goin to wait a week and check the epoxy again. ANY Suggestions????????????????????????


 
Well, I learned quite a bit about the subject, since I just did one.

Your post is a little confusing, are you trying to cover it with "epoxy" paint or stain? One thing I noticed is that you didn't specify what cleaner you used. It's more important to clean it with tsp or an etching compound than powerwashing. Also, check out Kooldeck. This is the first coating used on bare concrete for pool decks. It sticks well and stays cool so you don't burn your skin. 
The one I did had a coat of Kool deck and a coat of deck paint. Had zero problems with the new coat of paint. 
After all the posts I made and the reps I talked to, I wound up using muralo kwik Tred since it has some sheen and the HO went and got it. Cleaned with "green" tsp and painted it. Read wolverines posts in the thread tim provided. One part epoxy may or may not really be an epoxy. The pooldeck products are acrylic polymers. They get treated like an epoxy, but aren't really epoxies.


My suggestion is to etch with a strong cleaner, and coat with Kool Deck. 



Hope this helps.


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe there's a lot of greasy suntan lotion and oil soaked into the concrete and maybe you need to use some sort of detergent when you pressure wash.. or bleach.. 

Just an idea!
Diana


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=96&highlight=pool+deck


Dang dude, why didn't you post that in my thread?


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out sherwin williams shercrete flexible concrete waterproofer. Its good stuff.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

They may have some sort of clear waterproofing on top you can't see.Did the water bead up when you washed it?


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Ummm....You put xylene-base over a latex?

No such thing as a primer for xylene stain, and to me it sounds exactly like a case of xylene over latex.

The only way to remedy this situation (if the above is in fact the case) is a 5 of xylene, a turbo tip, and an unemployed borther-in-law.


----------



## femina (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a load of war hammer paints my brother used when he collected war hammer figures to paint. He got bored with it so gave the paints to me. If I mix them with water will they be ok for painting glass if I lacquer the glass after they are dry? Are war hammer paints suitable for glass painting? Please help me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL what???


----------



## Engie (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm just browsing through sites and found a great solution to my pool problem. I will be buying xxxxxxxxx


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Aaron: Did you ever find out what you needed to repair this deck? How did it turn out?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy cow, post #9 is ridiculous.:lol:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Crazy, isn't it! What is worse is it is 9 month old post. If we delete it now, the ones after it (that refer to it) make no sense, and if we delete those, someone starts a new thread "why did my post...." :jester:


----------



## Nancy Cade (Jan 16, 2012)

*have you been able to fix it? I am having the same issue*

have you been able to find out what is going on, ,i have the same thing, a [paint guy, who does pool, did it twice and now will not returen my calls,, terrible business man.. i have to find out what to do?!?!?!


aaron61 said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding anything to stick to pool deck. It has behr solid concrete stain on it, no sealer, just a few years old. We pressurewashed then used H&C concrete stain (dark color). A few days later they tell me its scratching up. So we pressurewashed it up put a primer down, H&C again. Didn't work. Pressure wash again primer and paint comes up "what a mess" Switched to Behr 1part Epoxy 24 hrs later scrapable again. I'm goin to wait a week and check the epoxy again. ANY Suggestions????????????????????????


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nancy,

please read Workaholic's response to your thread on the same subject.

this forum is for professionals in the coatings trade. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya Work took care of it


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

I would first start by checking the moisture level in the concrete. Since properly installing a moisture barrier prior to pouring concrete adds to the expense, it is often skipped, causing moisture from the dirt below to saturate the concrete and creating adhesion failures. If the concrete is dry enough and does not have hydrostatic pressure, then make sure it has an adequate profile for proper primer / stain penetration. If it turns out there's too high of moisture present, seek a coatings system that is breathable and can handle hydrostatic pressure. Unfortunately, the products you mentioned do not.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Note to self.....read date before responding. Disregard!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SoCal,

It was a HO DIY'er who dug that necro thread up. It's not your fault. You get a pass on this one


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

daArch said:


> SoCal,
> 
> It was a HO DIY'er who dug that necro thread up. It's not your fault. You get a pass on this one


Thanks daArch!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

SoCal Paint said:


> Thanks daArch!


:blush::blush::blush::whistling2:


----------

